# Mama Mia : desperate to stop this immediately



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

*The simple thing I desperately need Uber drivers to stop doing.*

I'M BEGGING YOU.

_LELIANA JENKINS
December 14, 2018









When I see the words 'your driver is known for great conversation' pop up on my Uber app, just below their number plate, I have two reactions.

The first, is to mutter 'no, nononono, no' over and over again.










_
STOP.

The second is to cancel the trip and pretend like none of this ever happened.

I don't... want it.

My ultimate question is: _What made Uber think anyone was on their app for great conversation? _

A bit of chit chat never hurt anyone, of course. I don't mind "Hello, how's your day going?" and some banter about the weather.

It's the Uber-driver-who-is-deathly-afraid-of-silence that _gets_ me.

Running late to work earlier this week, I hopped into an Uber and was bombarded with about 45 questions about who I was and what I did and what I had for dinner last night, all before I got to the end of my street.

It was then that I had an IDEA.

When you order an Uber, there ought to be a 'silent' mode that you can select to indicate to the driver that it's _quiet time_.

It would be perfect for anyone on their way to an important business meeting, trying to get across their notes, or the mum-of-three who would just kill for a few moments of peace and quiet.

The thing is, I'm not at all convinced that Uber drivers actually want to talk to us.

Personally, I'm boring as ****.

I feel as though someone down the line just told them they had to, and now there's two (at least) individuals in every Uber having a conversation that neither want to have.

So, Uber drivers, over this very busy period, don't feel like you've got to be excel at conversation.

On behalf of the average passenger, there's one message we'd absolutely love to pop up next time we order on the app.

_Your driver is known for not forcing conversation unnecessarily._

What a dream.
_

_

https://www.mamamia.com.au/uber-australia/amp/

Who is John Galt?

Surely Liliana needs a ride from someone who won't talk her ear off, maybe someone who will convince her that's she not boring, then gently recommend that a foot rub might remove all the angst and tension in her body?

Are you available for on demand serivices for our latest and greatest Uber journalist?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

WestSydGuy said:


> Who is John Galt?
> 
> Surely Liliana needs a ride from someone who won't talk her ear off, maybe someone who will convince her that's she not boring, then gently recommend that a foot rub might remove all the angst and tension in her body?
> 
> Are you available for on demand serivices for our latest and greatest Uber journalist?


Oh Lordy! These 'journalist' gurls are exhausting! One of the previous writers / journalists who filled this space - *Penny Flanagan* had, I believe, some valid points and a degree of gravitas. Leliana Jenkins however, who appears to be from the 'dragon age' has, I feel, very little pace to attract a reader to her space.

To be fair, I have not read any of Leliana's articles. I found her recent 'contributions' in mamamia.com.au and scanned some of her current insightful headlines, which included:

"Debby first met her estranged brother when she was 36. Then they started having sex."
"My hairdresser nearly ruined my blonde hair. But the solution was already in my bathroom."
"I discovered my boyfriend was paying for regular 'rub and tugs'. And it made me sick."

"One night I was struck by a horrible feeling. And then I saw a man standing in my doorway."
"My partner isn't invited to my friend's wedding, and I'm really angry about the reason why."
(I can only wonder if the partner who wasn't invited to the wedding was the 'brother', the 'hairdresser', the 'boyfriend', or the 'man in the doorway'.) I then referred back to the original article above and I came to exactly the same conclusion as Leliana herself, where she described herself as, "Personally, I'm boring as ****". I think she may be right.

So unfortunately, on this occasion when Liliana's request comes in to me, it will be met with a 'decline'. Perhaps the next title for her article in mamamia might well be:


After declining my request for a foot rub, I decided to 1☆ my Über driver and now I'm sinking the boot in !
*edit*: Just as an afterthought, Liliana has excelled in posting 338 words, including the headlines, but excluding her byline. Surely she is not surviving on pay-per-word, is she? But then again, perhaps she is actually getting paid.

.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

WestSydGuy said:


> *The simple thing I desperately need Uber drivers to stop doing.*
> 
> I'M BEGGING YOU.
> 
> ...


Loooolllll .. Clearly she hasn't tried taxi... Loooolllll


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Oh Lordy! These 'journalist' gurls are exhausting! One of the previous writers / journalists who filled this space - *Penny Flanagan* had, I believe, some valid points and a degree of gravitas. Leliana Jenkins however, who appears to be from the 'dragon age' has, I feel, very little pace to attract a reader to her space.
> 
> To be fair, I have not read any of Leliana's articles. I found her recent 'contributions' in mamamia.com.au and scanned some of her current insightful headlines, which included:
> 
> ...


How much are you getting per word? Allen & Unwin beating a path to your door?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

WestSydGuy said:


> *The simple thing I desperately need Uber drivers to stop doing.*
> 
> I'M BEGGING YOU.
> 
> ...


what a windbag!!! All she would need to say is I have a little work to do or close her eyes and rest. No reason to be getting all butthurt about it and cry like a baby. The word uber on the top got people to read it I guess there needed to be something underneath. If she comes to chicago and says she's visiting I'll talk her ear off. That's what most of them want !!


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> what a windbag!!! All she would need to say is I have a little work to do or close her eyes and rest. No reason to be getting all butthurt about it and cry like a baby. The word uber on the top got people to read it I guess there needed to be something underneath. If she comes to chicago and says she's visiting I'll talk her ear off. That's what most of them want !!


See could even send a text to the driver after they accept to say she prefers to not talk, has something she needs to listen to, etc, and she hopes that's ok. As a driver I prefer the PAX that put in headphones and close their eyes for a long trip, it means I can drive and don't need to answer the usual small talk questions.

These journo's are something else, I'm starting to wonder if they are robots with hundreds of New Idea articles to base their next 330 word "news article"/opinion on.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

The nerve of her!
I'll have A LOT MORE TO SAY about this, next time I see here.
On the subject of a 'foot rub' - that may not be enough. Seems like gou may need to include a tug as well.
I'm sure WIJG would be susecptible to having his heart strings tugged.
Or anything else that might resemble a cord or rope, and falls easily to hand.



Who is John Galt? said:


> "One night I was struck by a horrible feeling. And then I saw a man standing in my doorway."


There'll be no Rush to comment on that!


----------

